# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  Διάφορα να φεύγουν

## pas2007

1) πολυμηχάνημα Canon MX395  25€
2) εκτυπωτής Epson Stylus Photo R285 cd/dvd printer  25€
3) Joystick Speedlink Phantom Hawk αχρησιμοποίητο  20€
4) Εξωτερική κάρτα ήχου USB Turbo-X 5.1 κ 7.1 καναλιών  αχρησιμοποίητη  15€
5) 2 ασύρματα σετ ποντίκι πληκτρολόγιο Logitech  20€ και τα 2
6) Web camera Logitech C270  ποιότητας 720p  15€
7) PC TV Monitor LG Flatron M2294D-pz 22 ιντσών 1680x1050 5ms, CI (μαζί δώρο αποκωδικοποιητής MPEG4)  30€
8 ) Olympia Walkie Talkie 1120  15€
9) CCFL Tester αχρησιμοποίητο 10€
10) Ηχεία Logitech X530 5.1 25€
11) Laptop DDR3 RAM Samsung SoDimm 2GB 1600MHz 1Rx16 PC3L 12800S 11-13-C3  20€
12) Ram 1GB PC3200 400MHZ DDR1 Kingston KVR 400X64C3A/1G 10€
13) No name Ram DDR 1GB PC3200 400MHz  8€
14) 8 port Switch D-Link DES-1008D  8€
15) Iomega External USB Powered Zip Drive 100MB μαζί με 3 δισκέτες 10€
16) Adsl Pstn Router Belkin Surf N300 Wireless N Router 15€

----------

